
Which CI tool you use? GitLab CI or Drone.io? - stealthmodeclan
Feeling like an orphan refugee since Microsoft acquired Github.<p>Not sure where to go from here.<p>Which Git and CI product do you use?
======
raarts
GitLab's CI. It's great.

